# Collet adaptor



## MichaelHaney (Feb 26, 2006)

I am looking to find a 3/8" collet adaptor for my Ryobi. It has the half inch chuck, and uses a1/4" adapter in it. Ryobi made a 3/8" adaptor for it under the part number of 6072213, but it is no longer made. 

The idea of taking a 1/4" collet, holding it with vice grips and drilling it to 3/8" does not thrill me. At 22,000 RPM, I want the assurance of something factory made. 

The question remains, is there another source for a 1/2" to 3/8" adaptor?

Most respectfully

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael
Just asking , why not just stick with the 1/2" shank and the 1/4" shank router bits and just forget the 3/8" shank router bits.
Trying to drill out a collet will not work,the collects are high temp steel.(D.H.T.)
You can make one on a lathe and then heat treat it,but that's alot of work for a part you will not use to many times or find to many bits in the 3/8" shank size.

Just asking 

Bj


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Michael

While searching some eBay listings the other night, I saw an auction for a variety of router adaptors but I can't remember where I was looking or what brand they were.  Must be an age thing. 

If you have time to wait, you can run a search on eBay for your Ryobi adaptor and eventually an auction or sale will come up.


Not sure this will help you but Porter Cable makes an 1/2" to 3/8" adaptor #42133. Check the web for it.

Also Woodworkingcom has a 1/2" to 3/8" adaptor, see url

_http://www.tools-for-woodworking.co...ly.
Hope this helps.
:cool: Ric :cool:_


----------



## MichaelHaney (Feb 26, 2006)

bobj3: To answer your question, I have about 35 Carbide router bits in 3/8ths. (HFT's competitor had a heck of a deal on them.) They work great in my hand held PC, but I really wanted to use them in the table. As a business teacher I should know that a bargain is not always a bargain.

As far as milling or turning an adaptor myself; my austaire version of a lathe would be a pair of vice grip pliars and an electric drill. 

Labric: Thank you for the URLs. I thought of that E-Bay thing and will keep trying it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you considered contacting Ryobi directly to see if they offer a 3/8" collet? May be faster not necessarily cheaper way to go but, it is an option to consider.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Michael
Got ya, when you have 35 bargain Carbide router bits it may worth the time to run down a collet. 
I'm from the old school when you can find one you make one.
I have made many tools with just a elec. drill,bolt,and a belt grinder.
It may take a time or two to get it right.
Here's a link that you may want to check out.
http://www.Grizzly.com look up items G-1227 and G-1638 both are .375"id.
It's worth a shot and then maybe not.

It's Just a thought.
Bj 
Also check out
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Note drop the - in the part number ie. G1227 not G-1227
For the Grizzly parts.
Bj


----------



## MichaelHaney (Feb 26, 2006)

Labric's URL paid off. They have what I need and it will be here in time for spring break.
I do appreciate all the ideas and assistance.

Respectfully
Michael


----------



## BigDenny (Oct 18, 2013)

Michael, thank you for your post. It was very helpful to me, as I have exactly the same need, with two 3/8" collet routers and a newly purchased 1/2"collet Roybi plunge router (picked up at an estate sale for $10). All of my router bits are 3/8", so the idea of a 1/2" to 3/8" adapter was attractive to me. Additionally, I wasn't so concerned that drilling a hole to enlarge the 1/4" ID to 3/8" ID would weaken the materials as I was concerned that the larger ID would end up not concentric with the OD, causing a wobble. Using the link labric provided took me to a Highland Woodworkers website, where the adapter was $15.98, including shipping. Further web searches revealed the same item at the Hartville Tool website for $10.88, with free shipping. Today is a good day.:sold:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

1/2" to 3/8" reducer sleeves are not brand specific, any brand of correct size sleeve will fit any brand of 1/2" router collet. A quick E bay search brought up these two but I'm sure that a deeper search will find many more and cheaper.
3/8" router sleeves | eBay
These are my two 1/2" to 3/8" reducers, on the left is a Makita and on the right a more precision MUSCLECHUCK.

EDIT-reviewing this post I realized that the MUSCLECHUCKsleeve on the right isn't a 3/8", it's an 8mm. I don't in fact have any 3/8" router bits but I do have 3/8" end mills and slot cutters and occasionally I have a need for perfectly flat bottom holes, hence the Makita sleeve.


----------

